# Travis AFB lockdown



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

From their Facebook page
"Travis Air Force Base is currently responding to a real world security incident. More details will be released as they become available. The public is being asked to stay away from the base to ensure emergency responders can respond accordingly."

Twitter link
Travis AFB Official (@Travis60AMW) | Twitter

Facebook link
Travis Air Force Base


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Local news helicopter reported the PX building was being evacuated a few minutes ago.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Appears to be an active shooter. 

Active shooter on Travis Air Force Base triggers lockdown


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2017)

Possibly a false alarm.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Last update from the base states it was a false alarm: there was a report of gun shots from the PX to which Security responded.
What a day.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 15, 2017)

It was probably a Drone Pilot with PTS who heard the popcorn machine at the entrance to the PX, and it set him off...


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 15, 2017)

Not being funny, but I farted within 25 miles of the base, one of those long drawn out "shprattttt-t-t-t-t!!!!!"


----------



## CQB (Jun 16, 2017)

Withering fire?


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 16, 2017)

Ice cream and red wine.

I know...


----------

